
Vero, the new instagram - Keloo
http://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-43208162
======
saudioger
The co-founder's last business was Saudi Oger. Look into it.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-labour-
foreign/aban...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-labour-
foreign/abandoned-in-saudi-desert-camps-migrant-workers-wont-leave-without-
pay-idUSKCN10T1M3)

